# What is your favorite call company



## Gleebryan (Mar 10, 2009)

What is your favorite call company and why?
just curious to see what this looks like, I often ask this of people i hunt with and i get some interesting answers.


----------



## SDOutdoorsman (Mar 9, 2009)

GK Calls- They have great calls and their customers service has been amazing each time I have dealt with them.


----------



## rottengander (Oct 2, 2010)

Another vote for gk.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

You need to try out Waterfowl Legends Custom Calls. I have tried most all call companies and their calls sound more like the real thing. If you want to hear a sound file on their duck calls let me know I can do one for you.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Nick Roehl said:


> You need to try out Waterfowl Legends Custom Calls. I have tried most all call companies and their calls sound more like the real thing. If you want to hear a sound file on their duck calls let me know I can do one for you.


Pro Staff Plug :wink:

In terms of best customer service that I've dealt with, Grounds and Lynch Mob.


----------



## Wingtipsdown2605 (Oct 21, 2011)

Field Proven Calls. Field and Clay are excellent to deal. They will answer any question imagineable and give a lot of advice over the phone and through e-mail. I blow 3 of their calls and will be getting a 4th soon. Their class are very realistic. I have killed a lot of birds blowing their calls! They are second to none.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

WingedShooter7 said:


> Nick Roehl said:
> 
> 
> > You need to try out Waterfowl Legends Custom Calls. I have tried most all call companies and their calls sound more like the real thing. If you want to hear a sound file on their duck calls let me know I can do one for you.
> ...


Nope Tim just makes good calls. I have TC, Hobo, Ducklander, Zinks, and more. But Tim's calls go on my lanyard because they sound good and kill birds.


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

C&S Custom Calls . . . .great calls, great guy. Mike's calls are hand made not mass produced.


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

Foiles For Life! Jeff is my idle........


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

teamflightstoppersND said:


> Foiles For Life! Jeff is my idle........


You should change your team name to that. Also it's Idol not idle. :beer:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Death row calls. Customer Service for me has been excellent. Good sounding calls (or I make them sound good).


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

Nick Roehl said:


> teamflightstoppersND said:
> 
> 
> > Foiles For Life! Jeff is my idle........
> ...


My bad I just get so excited when I think about how cool Jeff is and how I wanna be just like him!

-TeamJeffFoiles4Life


----------



## XFactor (Apr 4, 2011)

teamflightstoppersND said:


> Nick Roehl said:
> 
> 
> > teamflightstoppersND said:
> ...


 :rollin: Looks like he is trying to get some people going!!!! :rollin:


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

Gander Valley


----------



## shiawassee_kid (Oct 28, 2005)

GK, Bob is one of the best guys in the industry.


----------



## pheasants (Oct 5, 2009)

Tim Grounds for Goose calls and Echo for duck calls! You will not find better calls PEROID!!! There is a reason they have been around for years and havnt changed much in their designs! They flat out blow and kill birds!


----------



## mwpennington (Nov 20, 2011)

I love my Zink "power hen 2" for my duck it's a easy to use double reed and sounds great. For my goose call I have a GK. I'm not the best goose caller but I have got a few to fly in using my GK so I'm very happy with that.


----------

